#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Happy New Year

## Darius

Well, here we are, another year gone. Here's hoping that everyone has a fun and safe New year.  :Smile:

----------


## Belasko

Happy Fucking New Year.

----------


## Darius

*salutes Belasko with a glass of scotch* here's to you, o saint of scotch!

----------


## Dajai

2012. Seems so strange that we've finally reached this over-hyped year.

Happy New Year!

----------


## morningstar

Belated Happy & Magickal 2012.
Dajai, I can't even count how many apocalypses we have survived.
On a more serious note, it will be interesting to see what 21-12-12 brings, though I don't think the world as we know it will end.

----------


## Astral Eye

enougher apocylypse? Better start making my "I was in 2012 - and lived" T-shirts.  :Wink:

----------


## Dajai

Yeah. I seem to have missed the last rapture... Oh. They wouldn't be taking me anyway.

I much prefer it down here.

You can *definitely put me back in the Matrix.

----------

